# shorten cure time?



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi guys,

Do you think I could shorten the cure time on some CP 100% coconut 20% superfat soap I did. I used a new killer scent and would love to be able to sell it at the sale this weekend. It seems hard as a rock after 3 days. I have one batch that will be 2 weeks old on sale day, one will be 10 days and I'm doing another today and OP so I'll at least have a few. but I thought with the superfat and nice hard bar I might be able to get away with it...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok what is the "killer scent" wandering minds would like to know LOL Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure about today's batch but the others should be fine. And if you run out just sell todays as 'fresh' soap letting customers know they can use it but it will be better in a week or two.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

The scent is "Energy" from brambleberry. Graprfruit and citrus with a whisper of cucumber, jasmine, pineapple, blackberry & champagne. This is the bar in my shower and tub, everyone who has smelled it goes crazy! You can just sit there and sniff it for ages! Its going to be my "signature" scent-I'm just calling it "Halo". I have made it with my regular recipe and the coco one. The 100% coco are a beautiful pure white.
I messed up the OP batch today-it got to hot and the scent got gross and not sure if I saved it before I got the soupy stalagtite cavern in the middle-will see when I cut-Oh, well.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

OHH sound nice. We may have to try some. Carolyn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds nice. 

On those 'fresh' bars, you may not want to wrap them in plastic. What I did with mine was to display them on a plate then wrap in pre-cut tissue as they sold. I'm beginning to think this is the way to sell all my soaps as anything displayed 'naked' on a plate sold more of than anything else. LOL


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Energy is so awesome! BB makes the best one too! Sold moderately well in soap and lotion and gangbusters in bombs!

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How can you all justify and absorb the costs in your soap with scent that is $20 and $30 per pound plus shipping? Vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I cannot afford that much . Itry to stick to 1.00 or less an ounce. It has to be something really great for me to spend more.

Patty


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep....most of mine are $1/oz or less. I might have a few that were $17.99/lb. But then today I ordered Bulgarian Lavender from Lillian 'cause I wanted to see what all the fuss was about it. LOL


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki you are forgetting that I am a baby soapmaker here. I have only 300 bars on the shelf and tomorrow is my first show. A big order of a scent for me is an 8 oz bottle-lol! 
Shipping from BB hasn't been to bad for me, I am in state and I get my order fast, so its nice. I also only soap .5 oz per lb.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

When I started I Used BB too. The quality of their fragrances just can't be beat. I think if you can afford it they are very good. I can't pay that much anymore, especially with so many wholesale accounts, with retail you can absorb it better. A lot of mine are $18/lb. With EO's you can justify the higher cost because you need half the amount.

Christy


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I know BB is more expensive, but I pay extra because:
It's good stuff!
They are 1 hour away from me which means - no shipping, and if I run out of something and am in a jam I can run up there if I have to.
I even buy most of my bulk oils there too - yes, it is more expensive, but not when you count shipping from Columbus foods. My similar order to them was $140 to ship - I'd rather pay the gas to pick up at BB and pay a little extra PP. Now when I get to drums...that's going to be a different story as right now I am just at the 5 gallon bucket or two of each oil stage.

Bethany


----------

